

The Mystery of the Tomb of Alexander the Great - dnetesn
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/georgia-metaxa/the-mystery-of-the-tomb-o_b_5815906.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

======
Arainach
Thank you, Huffington Post, for reminding us of the importance of good editors
(which don't seem to be a thing in what passes for journalism on the
internet). Seriously, do they not teach contractions and homonyms in schools
anymore?

------
junto
The search and finding of this tomb would make a great story/movie.

Let's just hope they don't cast Nick Cage as the lead actor!

